# Training Class Dismissal



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

That's so unfortunate! I'd be really sad/disappointed too. Maybe your husband will come round to the idea of helping your GSD work on the small animal issues with a new place that may also offer classes he would be interested in down the road.

And if not, perhaps encourage him to use Youtube for training at home? May be fun if he's still interested.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Sorry this happened. Perhaps the dismissal was delayed because the cane corso owner complained. I had a similar situation at my training class earlier this year. When my Boston Terrier came within a whisker of attack by a Anatolian Shepherd, the large dog was ejected from class. 

However, I complained the next day that I was afraid for my dog's life if I returned to class. An attack from an aggressive 150 pound dog would kill my 13 pound Boston Terrier. I was both upset and frightened, so I complained. I asked for assurances that it was safe for my dog to return to class. The large dog was permanently excused from class after my complaint. Perhaps the cane corso pup owner complained? Or another member of the class felt threatened and complained. 

Again, I am sorry this happened. I was sorry for the woman with the aggressive Anatolian Shepherd as well.


----------



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

We've been in contact with the cane corso pups owner and he's fine. He actually brushed the incident off as playfulness, and assured Josh he wasn't upset. The instructor for the class, aK9 handler and trainer for the pd, also didn't think it was a huge issue. The collar broke but happens. Unfortunately. 
The VP of the training club is in the class and didn't say anything about it, at the time. I assume it had to be brought up for review and that's when the decision was made. 
My husbands pretty bummed. He's had a bad week, anyway. Just icing on the cake.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I do feel bad for your husband, and I hope he will try again in a different situation. 

However, I must say aggressive dogs have no place in group training classes. If someone's dog attacked mine, I would insist on their removal or pull out of the class. Group classes are for dogs that can get along in a group setting--and not all dogs can.


----------



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

zooeysmom said:


> I do feel bad for your husband, and I hope he will try again in a different situation.
> 
> However, I must say aggressive dogs have no place in group training classes. If someone's dog attacked mine, I would insist on their removal or pull out of the class. Group classes are for dogs that can get along in a group setting--and not all dogs can.


I agree. Group classes aren't for everyone. This makes the second class (group class) Josh has taken with Guaner. Because of his prey drive and reactive behavior, Josh is very careful to keep him in check and away from small dogs. The first class was successful, and they did well, which is why the trainer encouraged him to try this class. It's a shame the collar broke and led to the incident. It's a shame his dismissal has left him feeling that he doesn't want to attempt any further classes.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Longtime NW enthusiast, but I'm short on time and writing quickly. In NW, no two dogs should be working at the same time. They shouldn't even see each other. Great pains are taken in class and especially at trial, because the NW community wants to include reactive dogs, which requires preventing these situations. Sounds like the class wasn't run well. Sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

Liz said:


> Longtime NW enthusiast, but I'm short on time and writing quickly. In NW, no two dogs should be working at the same time. They shouldn't even see each other. Great pains are taken in class and especially at trial, because the NW community wants to include reactive dogs, which requires preventing these situations. Sounds like the class wasn't run well. Sorry this happened to you.


Guaner and Josh, from what I understand, were standing outside the ring waiting to go in for their turn. The man with the cane pup was playing with his pup with a toy. Guaner's collar broke and went after the pup. Josh said he grabbed his rear leg (which is how he plays with our dogs at home). Now whether he was playing or it was an act of aggression, I don't know. The man who owns the pup brushed it off and insisted it wasn't a big deal. But because there is a zero contact tolerance, he was dismissed.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I have much to say about this but running late to a birthday dinner. My sympathies to you Mehpenn. My fiance is not into dog training either and at my last AKC club training class a BC tried to bite my dog. I'll let you know how they handled it. Also my fiancé and I got into several arguments over training . He doesn't like coming with me to class.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

it's very hard when it's your baby. it's even worse when you were thoughtful enough to ask if what happened was an issue and were told no then received an email that never even acknowledged you made an effort. my sympathies to your husband. he has a right to be miffed and i kind of agree with him about never going near those folks again. time could prove, though that it was just one person lacking in interpersonal skills

in the meantime, it's important to do the training in order to help the dog develop self-control. perhaps some private lessons or even a discussion with a behaviorist could work. the dog deserves a chance to succeed, too.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Would he be able to try a different nosework class? In mine, no two dogs are even in the same room at the same time, although they do have a clause when we signed up that a dog could be dismissed at any time for aggressive behavior. That stinks that that happened, I'm sure your husband is really upset


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

My fiance hates dog training because he doesn't enjoy training dogs. He comes with me to class because the club trains in a facility with loud echoes and I have severe hearing problems. The last time we were in class the border collie sitting next to us lunged and snapped at Lucky. Her mouth snapped shut so hard that we could hear her teeth shutting. It was quite an aggressive dog and the instructor told her to train on an isolated side of class. I don't think they got kicked out because it excels at obedience despite the aggression. The owner played it off like she was just playing but it was most certainly not. My fiance was upset that he had to deal with a hostile dog but I shrugged it off. 

In our relationship, I am definitely the animal lover. I grew up watching animal planet for fun and volunteered at dog rescues all my life. I don't have any children so I spoil the crap out of them. Most of my pets are well trained. All of my animals and I mean all of them favor me. My fiance gets very jealous because he walks them more frequently. I groom, train, and feed them. 

I would train with a private trainer and demonstrate that the aggression issue had gone away and then see if they would accept this dog back in the club. No matter what happens, if you train at the club with your other dogs, your husband should still support you and come. Maybe wait a while until he has a better week and reapproach the topic.


----------



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

Josh is out of town this weekend. He did call last night to check in on the family, and brought up that he'd talked to our oldest daughter (14) before heading out. She had plans of taking a pre-agility class with one of our dogs in the spring. I can't supervise because the dog ignores her when I'm there, so he'd planned on taking her. He did say he would take her to her class, but they "better not ask for my help".... so. He's already lightening up. I think once the initial anger and embarrassment from the incident subside he will be ok. I don't think he I'll ever personally take another classs there, though.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Mehpenn said:


> Guaner and Josh, from what I understand, were standing outside the ring waiting to go in for their turn. The man with the cane pup was playing with his pup with a toy. Guaner's collar broke and went after the pup. Josh said he grabbed his rear leg (which is how he plays with our dogs at home). Now whether he was playing or it was an act of aggression, I don't know. The man who owns the pup brushed it off and insisted it wasn't a big deal. But because there is a zero contact tolerance, he was dismissed.


In K9NW dogs are crated unless working. The working dog exits via one route so that the next dog can enter through a different route, without passing the first dog. If this isn't possible (only one ingress/egress), then only one dog is out at a time. Dogs should never even see each other during class. Shouldn't have happened. Poorly run class. Look for a CNWI, tell them what happened, and you shouldn't have a problem getting in. I used to live in Durham, I don't remember the Charlotte-area instructors, but there must be some by now.


----------

